# That hole in my basement!



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You guys know that little hole in the basement? The one that water drains to? Umm, what happens when it backs up causing a small puddle around it?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You say dirty words?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So drinking it wasn't a good idea?


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I DUNNO:jester:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You guys know that little hole in the basement? The one that water drains to? Umm, what happens when it backs up causing a small puddle around it?


You thank God there's not 4' of water instead of a puddle?:blink:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Get your Alabama credit card out and syphon it out the window.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

loneframer said:


> You thank God there's not 4' of water instead of a puddle?:blink:


I say it's more of 3" of water that fades out by about 8ft out.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I say it's more of 3" of water that fades out by about 8ft out.


your lucky the slab actually slopes towards the drain...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So really, why isn't it draining?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You guys know that little hole in the basement? The one that water drains to? Umm, what happens when it backs up causing a small puddle around it?


 Had a HO last year with this problem.She realized she
let it go on too long when she started getting serenaded by 
a family of bull frogs.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends where it drains to. Daylight? Sewer system? Septic field?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Me thinks it be clogged, time to utilize an unclogger.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

My old house had one that ran to a dry well.
The floor was pitched to it,and it ran out near
the bottom of the foundation wall.
Since the cellar was always dry,the mice loved it.

Time to get out the old snake,and do some probing.:whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Send the dog down there, he'll drink it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes it's clogged. Just had to suck up 6" of water. Got to the drain, kept backing up. Got one mouse!

Still backing up. First time I really looked at it since I got this house, looks like it runs to the sewer.

Where the hell is mike the plumber?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

So there's water actively coming up out of it? Sounds like the blockage is downstream of where that drain empties to, and other upstream sources are using the path of least resistance. Dang near impossible to diagnose & fix from here. Unless you can suss out exactly what the piping network is, sounds like you're in for one of those dreaded Plumber Bills.

Tried snaking it?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> So there's water actively coming up out of it? Sounds like the blockage is downstream of where that drain empties to, and other upstream sources are using the path of least resistance. Dang near impossible to diagnose & fix from here. Unless you can suss out exactly what the piping network is, sounds like you're in for one of those dreaded Plumber Bills.
> 
> Tried snaking it?


Nope not yet. I want to see if it comes back up. If it does, I'll snake it. After that I'll call mike the plumber since he is just a few towns over.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> After that I'll call mike the plumber since he is just a few towns over.


If that happens, yawn, scratch your armpits and act like you don't really care if it gets fixed or not. He loves emergency service work. :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> If that happens, yawn, scratch your armpits and act like you don't really care if it gets fixed or not. He loves emergency service work. :laughing:


I'm waiting until 5:30 pm Sunday. Just in time for dinner and I'm going to DEMAND normal hour prices!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Typical smart a$$ roofers:laughing:


----------

